# personal best average of dino cube (4.96) (no video just pic and the scrambles)



## Cand (Nov 5, 2022)

guys ive got a pb avg5 on dinocube!!! finally sub 5!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-05
avg of 5: 4.960

Time List:
1. 5.696 R' L R L' R' x L' R L' R' L x L' R L R' L x L' R L' R' x R L R 
2. 4.456 L' R' L' R x R' L R' x L' R L R' L x R L' R' L' R' x R L' R' 
3. (3.712) R' L R' L' R' x R' L R L' R x L' R L x L' R L R' x L R' L R' 
4. 4.728 R' L R' L R' x L R' L' R x L R L' x L' R' L' R L' x R' L' R' L 
5. (8.888) L R L' R L x R L' R L x R' L R x R' L' R' x L R' L' R


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 5, 2022)

Congrats


----------



## Cand (Nov 5, 2022)

thx man


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2022)

Congrats


----------



## Cand (Nov 5, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Congrats


aalso thx bro


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 6, 2022)

Cand said:


> guys ive got a pb avg5 on dinocube!!! finally sub 5!!!
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-05
> avg of 5: 4.960
> 
> ...


Finally! Other Dino cube solvers! I'm not as fast as you, but its my favorite puzzle!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

I wish there were magnetic dino cubes tho


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 6, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I wish there were magnetic dino cubes tho


I was thinking about that. If I could find a way to get into a Dino cube, I could add magnets. But I'm waiting to get another Dino cube, because I don't want to accidentally break my original. Also, I'm thinking about sanding down the tips of the corners a little to have less catching.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Do you think Dino Cube should be an event?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 7, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Do you think Dino Cube should be an event?


No, but it should be done more unofficially.


----------



## Cand (Nov 7, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Finally! Other Dino cube solvers! I'm not as fast as you, but its my favorite puzzle!


oh, whats ur pb avg?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 7, 2022)

Cand said:


> oh, whats ur pb avg?


I think its like a low 7. I average around 10 seconds. My pb single is a 3!


----------



## yalesunivrasity (Nov 7, 2022)

why would you do dino cube


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 7, 2022)

yalesunivrasity said:


> why would you do dino cube


Why wouldn't you do Dino cube?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Why wouldn't you do Dino cube?


Because it's non wca.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Because it's non wca.


Because its fun!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Because its fun!


Fun fact: it isn't


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Fun fact: it isn't


In your opinion. In my opinion it is.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2022)

Dino cube is fun. The event sometimes appear in weekly reddit comps and I take part in it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Because it's non wca.


why would people do fto, kilominx, 4x4 oh?

if is not fun in your opinion don't do it.

let the ones that find it fun to practice it


----------



## Cand (Nov 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Because it's non wca.


Well, at my opinion, some non wca puzzles are cool to try, but u can keep it up if its ur opinion, ok?


----------



## Cand (Nov 8, 2022)

guys ive got now 4.44 avg pb
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-08
avg of 5: 4.449

Time List:
1. 4.842 R' L R x L' R' L' x R L' R' L' R' x L R L' R L x R L' R 
2. (3.569)  L' R L R' L' x L R' L R' L x L' R' L' R' L x L' R L' R x R L' R 
3. 4.761 L R' L R' x L R' L x L' R' L x L' R L' R' L x L' R' L' 
4. 3.744 L' R' L R x R L R L x R' L R' L R x R' L' R' L x R L R' 
5. (8.443) L' R L' R' L' x L' R' L' R' L x R L' R L x R' L R' L' R' x L R L'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 8, 2022)

Dino cube seems like a fun puzzle, very interesting too since there are two solutions. I personally don't own one because I find it too trivial. I made one out of paper once and that's all I really need. It's so easy that I can solve it just by visualizing it in my mind, definitely not in four seconds though.


----------



## Timona (Nov 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Fun fact: it isn't


Mate have you even tried it?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Because it's non wca.


----------



## Cand (Nov 8, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


>


lol true


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


>


That wasn't even fun...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 8, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


>


pain


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

Timona said:


> Mate have you even tried it?


yes


----------



## Cand (Dec 5, 2022)

1.857 pb dino cube single

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-05
single: 1.857

Time List:
1. 1.857 L' R L' x R L R x L' R' L R' x R' L' R L' x L R' L R' L'


----------



## Cand (Dec 5, 2022)

Cand said:


> 1.857 pb dino cube single
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-05
> single: 1.857
> ...


reconstruction: z'//inspection
L R L'// 1'st face
x' L' y L R L'// 2nd layer/last layer skip

9 moves (counting rotation without including inspection)/ 1.857 time= 16,713 TPS


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 6, 2022)

16,713 TPS? Either you did your math wrong or you're capable of defying time.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 6, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> 16,713 TPS? Either you did your math wrong or you're capable of defying time.


4,84 tps


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

What's a dino cube?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

lol


----------



## Cand (Dec 6, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> 16,713 TPS? Either you did your math wrong or you're capable of defying time.


oh, i did it wrong, i thought it was 9 x 1.857 but it is 9 / 1.857 so it is 4.84 tps


----------



## Cand (Dec 6, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> What's a dino cube?


its this cube:


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

Thanks! Is it like a skewb?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Thanks! Is it like a skewb?


Like, does it turn like a skewb?


----------



## Cand (Dec 6, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Like, does it turn like a skewb?


it is like a corner twist, look:


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 6, 2022)

Cand said:


> it is like a corner twist, look:


1p resolution


----------



## Cand (Dec 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 1p resolution


oh true, i recorded with a lq gopro lol i forgot it was 720p


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

Cand said:


> it is like a corner twist, look:


Ok, thanks. What's the world record? I tried looking it up but I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## Cand (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Ok, thanks. What's the world record? I tried looking it up but I couldn't find it anywhere.


the single is 1.10 by Chris Van Der Brink and the avg is 2.83 by the same person

i found it right there:





List of Unofficial World Records - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Cand (Dec 7, 2022)

and i forgot to say that i got a pb avg yesterday:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-06
avg of 5: 4.411

Time List:
1. (2.416) R L' R' x L R' L' x L' R' L' R L' x R L R' L R' x L' R' L
2. 5.505 L R L' R' L' x L R' L' R x L' R L x L' R' L' R' x R' L R' L R'
3. 4.024 L R' L' R L x L' R' L' R' L x R L R x R' L' R' x L R' L R'
4. (DNF(13.064)) R L' R' L' x R L R' L' R x R' L' R' L R' x L' R L' R' L' x R' L R L R'
5. 3.704 R L R' x R L R x L R' L' R' L x R L R L' R x L' R' L' R'
and i recorded, but speedsolving.com doesnt allow mp4 files


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

Cand said:


> and i forgot to say that i got a pb avg yesterday:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-06
> avg of 5: 4.411
> ...


Good for you!


----------



## Cand (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Good for you!


thx


----------

